# Wie viele Spieler hat WoW heutzutage noch?



## Maximilianous (4. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
mich würde mal interessieren,
 wie viele Spieler WoW heutzutage noch hat. 
Sind es weniger geworden oder ist es immer noch so unglaublich erfolgreich?


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2012)

Aktuell sollten es so ungefähr 10 Mio. Spieler sein: (News) WoW: Mists of Pandaria - Blizzard nennt Verkaufs- und Spielerzahlen - Krawall Gaming Network

Allerdings hat WoW in den letzten Jahren ein bisschen an Spielern verloren, zur "besten Zeit" waren es so ungefähr 12 Mio. 10 Mio. ist aber immer noch eine sehr große Zahl und da wird WoW sicher noch einige Jahre laufen.

Ich selbst hab vor gut einem 3/4 Jahr aufgehört, weil das Ganze für mich einfach zu ausgelutscht war. Nach so vielen Jahren ist es klar, dass man irgendwann auch mal "übersättigt" ist und das Ganze nicht mehr sehen kann.


----------



## Maximilianous (5. Dezember 2012)

Krass!! Vielen Dank! Sind ja echt noch unglaublich viele Spieler


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage ist da aber, wer von denen auch wirklich regelmäßig spielt. Manch einer hat sein Abo vlt schon im Voraus bezahlt oder hat es nebenbei laufen, damit er vlt nur alle 3 Wochen mal 3-4 Stunden spielen kann, ohne seine Fortschritte zu verlieren. Aber selbst wenn nur 10% der Leute regelmäßig spielen, also ich sag mal jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde im Schnitt oder auch alle 4-5 Tage mal 2 Std, sind es ja immer noch über ne Millionen, und das ist immer noch viel.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (16. Januar 2013)

Interessant wäre doch da ein Vergleich zu anderen Titeln wie Guild Wars 2 (auch wenn die ein anderes Geschäftsmodell verfolgen) und auch Star Wars: The Old Republic. 

Weiß da jemand wie sich die Zahl der (aktiven) Spieler entwickelt hat?


----------

